# Porties puke too



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Sometimes when the dogs are sick like this, I feel like it is God's way of saying, "See, you didn't have children. I just wanted you to know how it would have been to clean up if your children were sick." I think the dogs owe me a card next Mother's Day.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Of course they puke..................Poodles and Porties are cousins!!!!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

It was me!!  LOL

Hubby says "honey, poodles just puke" to calm me down when he KNOWS it's nothing serious 
He has had 8 Spoos in his life... 
And that's why he said I don't have to panic if they puke, it doesn't "have to" mean anything... Sometimes they just puke!! LOL

I guess other breeds "just puke" too. For no particular reason? Was it motion sickness?
Hope everyone is healthy and happy! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Neeka threw up breakfast and dinner yesterday. She has a bladder infection and is taking meds. Phoenix threw up the once but is off. Not sure what is going on. I am waiting now to see if they keep breakfast down (canned food and water). Good news is they have an appetite. I am going to call vet and discuss it with them later this morning. You should have seen my bedroom last night. I had throw rugs and blankets all over the floor.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Of course they puke..................Poodles and Porties are cousins!!!!!!!


That's what I always say when someone mistakes Phoenix (curly PWD) as a poodle. I believe that the Portuguese Water Dog was one of the breeds that went into the making of a poodle. So they are definitely related way back when.


----------



## SillyHuman (May 17, 2014)

I have a peke-a-puke.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

SillyHuman said:


> I have a peke-a-puke.


That is too funny! :laugh:

I fed dogs breakfast of mushy canned food. So far they have kept it down. Knock on wood!


----------

